# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  Asagi, Goshiki, Platinum Sisik Gajah

## tupai

Dear all ada yg mau jual nggak ikan2 seperti dijudul... PM harga dan gambar pliss... kalo bisa local aja makasih yah. ukurannya  20-35cm aja

----------


## tupai

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f0x

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

